# Sound Bar Sound System



## RMD23 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello everyone, this is my first time so bare with me.
I am interested in getting a sound bar system to enhance my 42" Sony TV. My wife will not allow wires, so a 5:1 system is out of the question. What I want to know is the difference between a 2:1 sound bar and a 3:1 sound bar and what is the preference.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Ray and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

I presume 2.1 is just L&R speakers + sub and the 3.1 speaker combines L/C/R speakers + sub.

If I was you I would take a look at the Yamaha range of sound bars as they seem to be the favourites atm, IIRC there is the YSP1000 which is supposed to be very good indeed.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Ray. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Aperion has a higher end soundbar that you might be interested in as well. The Yamaha would be my recommendation if you have a rectangular room, but if not, don't try for cheesy pseudo-surround...just good sound that works with your aesthetics.

Would a 3.1 system work (all the wires at the front of the room and easily hidden)? How about in-wall speakers?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ray, welcome to the Shack.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Ray, Welcome aboard!

As others have mentioned Yamaha is the leader in the sound-bar area but the Aperion is another great option if your looking for something with a bit higher quality.

Enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome Ray. :wave:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I wish there was a way to convince your Wife that Wires can be made completely hidden with a myriad of approaches. The SQ of a Sound Bar will never approximate what is possible with an actual HT System.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It is the terrible affliction of the WAF that us men have to deal with :rolleyesno:


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack Ray! Another NYer!
What kind of place do you live in? There are all kinds of creative ways to hide wires...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

With reference to the Yamaha sound bars they are on version YSP5100 and look pretty impressive...wonder if they sound as good as they look :scratch:

 *Yamaha YSP5100*


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I've heard one and it works well for what it is intended to do but as has been mentioned the room must be rectangular and have no large openings to function properly. There simply is no substitute for the real 5.1 or 7.1 speaker system.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I am considering one to go into the bedroom for late night viewing, nothing too extavagant as the 5100 but something discrete to go on the wall with the LCD panel...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As long as the bar will be center of the wall (not to one side or in a corner) it would be good for that use.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

yeah it would be directly under the tv so central and not in any corner from the TV,I doubt that would be worth even trying :rolleyesno:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I liked the imaging the soundbar did but it still needs a sub of some sort as the low end was gone at about 100Hz


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I liked the imaging the soundbar did but it still needs a sub of some sort as the low end was gone at about 100Hz


Absolutely, I was thinking one of the smaller BK subs, XLS200 or similar.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think your situation is ideal for a soundbar as I just dont think a large space lends its self well to that design. Let us know what you think once you get it set up.


----------



## john.t.keller (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome Ray!


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I have heard several sound bars. The yamaha is nice. Depending on your budget, this one from Atlantic Technology is very good. It gives a pretty good surround sound if you are within about 15 feet of the speaker and claims 7 channel results. It is meager compared to a dedicated 5 or 7 speaker system, but it is very nice and might be what you are looking for. My friend loves his. 
http://www.atlantictechnology.com/default.asp?NodeId=151

Again, you will need a sub to get good results with any soundbar. You could do an in-wall or in-ceiling sub if you have to deal witht the wife, but a free standing is usually the best option for the price.


----------



## RMD23 (Mar 22, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for their input. Checked out Yamaha but a little to exspensive I did like the Aperion and Atlantic Technology as well as Polk soundbars so I will be checking them out. Thanks again.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Let us know what you decide on and give us a short review. Good Luck.

Matteo


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

RMD23 said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first time so bare with me.
> I am interested in getting a sound bar system to enhance my 42" Sony TV. My wife will not allow wires, so a 5:1 system is out of the question. What I want to know is the difference between a 2:1 sound bar and a 3:1 sound bar and what is the preference.


Someone needs to bite the bullet and tell the truth. The real difference between the two is that the 2.1 bar sounds worse than the 3.1 bar. The 3.1 bar doesn't sound very good when compared to just two speakers. With three real speakers there is no comparison at all. 

C'mon man, wires can be hidden. Three, four or even five speakers and a sub-woofer can be placed unobtrusively.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I had a listen to Pioneers new sound bar and have to say I walked away quite impressed, for a bedroom set-up or second set up it would be great and the sub is linked via blutooth so no need for wires, obviously you cant beat the real thing but some one looking into alternatives should give it a try!


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

recruit, your response reinforces my point. Sound bars may be good for a second or bedroom system. For a main system, I think not.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It all depends on how much balance can be achieved between performance and aesthetics. If you main system is in a family room where aesthetics have a higher priority, a soundbar may be the only choice.

Different strokes for different folks, and our job is to advise people to get the best sound they can get within their particular constraints, even if that means being limited to a soundbar.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

eugovector said:


> It all depends on how much balance can be achieved between performance and aesthetics. If you main system is in a family room where aesthetics have a higher priority, a soundbar may be the only choice.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks, and our job is to advise people to get the best sound they can get within their particular constraints, even if that means being limited to a soundbar.


No argument here. I have started a separate thread about that sort of thing. it's not difficult to have much better sound than any sound bar is capable of producing. At the same time aesthetics, decor and family use can be given their priority. I know this because I've set up systems for friends who have 60 and 70 inch TV's but want something unobtrusive for speakers. Of course, there are no visible wires.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

In the UK our living room areas are quite small compared to you lucky guys in the US where you have a lot more room for a full system, but with the WAF the sound bars are really the only choice a lot of the UK owners have, although I am considering one for my bedroom :bigsmile:


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I live in a Philadelphia row house. Consequently my bedroom is not very large. Even so, I wouldn't use a sound bar. I currently have a pair of Advent Mini's (up front), Velodyne 10" AV sub and a pair of Minimus 7's (rears) serving duty. The Mini's and 7's are very small and unobtrusive. I have no center channel speaker. I watch movies and listen to this system in bed. So both viewers/listeners are in fairly optimum positions. In most smaller rooms a center speaker isn't necessary because all the seating is close to or on axis.

IMO this set up sound sounds far better than any sound bar at any price. 

Check my signature for what I use in my A/V room. I knocked down the wall between the living and dining room to make one larger room. Otherwise four ESL's and 3 subs would be a "little" much. No center speaker here either.

Something I don't understand is large screens/displays but no room for decent speakers or electronics.


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

Ray, we had the same issues,, new LCD TV above the (not used) fireplace and the sound was terrible regardless what I tried for available settings,, since we have a separate HT room the wife knows what decent sound is and she even commented about how bad the TV sounded,, the living room is quite large with 18' ceilings,, the same TV in our bedroom sounds great as it is in a tall cabinet that helps project the sound,, different amount of CF also,, 

the wife wanted *minimal wires and nothing large*,, started the hunt and finally decided on the Vizio unit which had a wireless sub included,, the size was just right and the sub really added to the listening pleasure,, no LFE impact like the HT but you can certainly tell it is there,, now the voice and music can be heard in a natural sounding tone anywhere in the room,, have received many compliments on how good the system sounds,,

Derry


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

inlaws just dropped in a polk sound bar with wireless sub
it's in a room that is all glass and fireplace; wires would have been a nightmare

definately not 'like' a true 5.1 system, but you can can hear the vocals clearly and there is 'some' low end

as non primary audio solution is it ok
wouldn't suffice in a primary listening / watching room


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The NO wires affect is a nice proposition but you cannot beat a full 5.1 system, installs can still be discrete if the wires are hidden though.


----------

